#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  >  Μετατροπή συντεταγμένων τοπογραφικού

## bauhaus

Καλησπέρα συνάδελφοι,

Στα πλαίσια τακτοποίησης ακινήτου με το 4014 έχει ο πελάτης τοπογραφικό σε ΗΑΤΤ πολύ πρόσφατο (Νοέμβριος 2011). Φαντάζομαι η σημερινή κατάσταση είναι η ίδια, ωστόσο θα γίνει εκ νέου επιτόπου έλεγχος. Σε αυτή λοιπόν την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να συνταχθεί από την αρχή τοπογραφικό σε ΕΓΣΑ ή είναι εφικτή και δόκιμη η μετατροπή των συντεταγμένων σε ΕΓΣΑ στο ήδη υπάρχον; Στη 2η περίπτωση πώς αυτο δηλώνεται στο ιδιωτικό συμφωνητικό και στο συστημα αμοιβών κατ' επέκταση; Κάτι δε μου πάει καλά..
Διερωτώμαι γιατί το ακούω όλο και περισσότερο σαν πρακτική από συναδέλφους οι οποίοι με αυτόν τον τρόπο προσφέρουν τοπογραφικά σε πολύ χαμηλές τιμές.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Σαν πρακτική το ακούω και εγώ, αλλά είναι επιστημονικά ορθό; Δεν υπάρχει λάθος στην μετατροπή;
Δεν ασχολούμαι με τοπογραφικά αλλά αυτό έχω ακούσει από συναδέλφους τοπογράφους που θέλουν να κάνουν σωστά τη δουλειά τους.
Ο λόγος βέβαια στους ειδικούς, τους τοπογράφους.

----------

